# Tiny drill bit extraction



## Maplehead (May 5, 2021)

Hi All
I have a broken #33 tap drill bit that I need toe tract in the mild steel block or I’ll have to waste the block. I’ve watched a ton of vids on this but none are focused on bits this small and in steel. Any ideas on how I can extract it without messing up the hole or the surface? (There’s also a broken center drill tip in another hole.)


----------



## mmcmdl (May 5, 2021)

EDM ?


----------



## darkzero (May 5, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> EDM ?



That block don't look like a raver to me. No matter how loud you blast Electronic Dance Music I don't think it'll shake them broken bits out.  

But seriously, I wouldn't even know where to go locally to look for EDM work & sounds expensive.


----------



## Lo-Fi (May 5, 2021)

Drill from the backside and punch it out? Fill the hole with a plug later if it's supposed to be blind. Depends what the block is for whether that's an option, I suppose.


----------



## Flyinfool (May 5, 2021)

The block does not look that thick, Carefully drill a slightly smaller hole from the other side. Use cutting oil and a sharp drill. By going slow you will feel it touch the tip of the broken drill, Then you can use a punch to knock it out. The punch will push thru the 2 drill points worth of metal that is left.  Same for the one with the center drill tip.
Use oil when drilling, it really does help.

DOH, I type to slow.


----------



## Maplehead (May 5, 2021)

The finished holes on the left, (still need to be tapped), are thru holes. I wondered about coming from behind. I guess I'll try that as it sounds like you guys have experienced doing this.


----------



## Flyinfool (May 5, 2021)

Is that 48, #6-40 holes??
You got my curiosity up. Whatca makin?


----------



## Lo-Fi (May 5, 2021)

Been there! Short of EDM it's one of the few options. I'm not sure I'd want to try a carbide bit that small!


----------



## Maplehead (May 5, 2021)

Flyinfool said:


> Is that 48, #6-40 holes??
> You got my curiosity up. Whatca makin?


It's my tool-less electric guitar bridge.


----------



## Maplehead (May 5, 2021)

I did what you all recommended. I used a slightly less wide cheap drill bit and the bit easily pushed out the broken bit once it made contact with it. Couldn’t have been easier. Thanks All.


----------



## markba633csi (May 5, 2021)

Now is a good time to review small drill technique:
a) don't feed too fast
b) use cutting fluid
c) pull out often and clear chips
d) use correct speed
e) use good quality drills- maybe cobalt
Most of these apply to tapping also
-Mark
Sometimes, it's best not to use cutting fluid (drilling deep tiny holes in gummy aluminum)
The mud-like mixture of chips and fluid often causes drills to seize and snap


----------



## Weldingrod1 (May 5, 2021)

Another sneaky trick for 1/4" ish stuff is to cut it in half with a dental drill. Its saved me on taos before ;-)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehead (May 5, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Now is a good time to review small drill technique:
> a) don't feed too fast
> b) use cutting fluid
> c) pull out often and clear chips
> ...


I don't have cutting fluid. I just use Mobile synthetic 5w-30 motor oil. Everything else on your list I do. Guess it was just one of those things.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (May 5, 2021)

Not an "expert", but motor oil doesn't seem to be a good cutting fluid, even for drilling. Might I suggest kerosene or even WD-40 as "convenience store" alternatives. It isn't the best, this isn't aluminium, but it has to be better than motor oil, even the thin stuff. I often run into a similar problem with ZAMAK and smaller drills, around Nr 70s. ZAMAK is mostly aluminium and is very "sticky", far worse than basic aluminium. I use Tap Magic for Alum as a cutting fluid. There may well be better alternatives, there are many possibilities. But I have "brand loyalty(?)" and a huge supply. Worse yet, they are blind holes, I can't drill the reverse. I just set the casting aside and start over.

.


----------



## markba633csi (May 5, 2021)

I've had pretty good luck with using motor oil,  it's certainly better than nothing.  Stinky, when it smokes
Reminds me of home, and that wrecking yard we lived in.  Mom made the best oily pancakes... 
-M


----------



## tq60 (May 6, 2021)

Atf works well and is cheap at yard sales.

The high detergent level results in cleaning everything it touches.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 7, 2021)

Thread cutting oil (aka sulfurized, or "black" cutting oil} is available at all the major hardware retailers. Also available cheap online.





						Oatey G30203 Dark Cutting Oil, 1 Pint Jug, 1-Pack: Plumbing Fixture Repair Supplies: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

Oatey G30203 Dark Cutting Oil, 1 Pint Jug, 1-Pack: Plumbing Fixture Repair Supplies: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com
				



Much better than motor oil.

If you're doing a lot of small drilling, get a sensitive drill chuck (aka jack-off chuck).





						Micro Fine Drill Mill Adaptor Miniature Quill 1/2" Shank-JT0 Taper to Mount Drill Chuck-Manual Feed Control-Avoids Drill Breakage - - Amazon.com
					

Micro Fine Drill Mill Adaptor Miniature Quill 1/2" Shank-JT0 Taper to Mount Drill Chuck-Manual Feed Control-Avoids Drill Breakage - - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com


----------

